# Bad weather



## inspectorD (Feb 6, 2008)

Just hoping anyone in those 60+ tornado's down south are OK.
Not that you would be able to post anyway...just think-in about you all.


----------



## Quattro (Feb 6, 2008)

Not in the path of the tornadoes, but sitting under almost a foot of fresh snow here in southern WI.


----------



## kok328 (Feb 6, 2008)

So this is just the start of it moving from WI to MI?
Already have 6"


----------



## TheFentonGuy (Feb 6, 2008)

Woke up to 2" in Vermont and ended the day with 6".  I hear your storm will hit us Friday or Sat.  Thanks!


----------



## Quattro (Feb 7, 2008)

13" to be exact. Some areas just South of me got 20+!


----------



## TheFentonGuy (Feb 8, 2008)

Yup, areas around us here in VT got 16"+.  We have another two storms headed for us for Sat. and Sunday.  I enjoy being a guy with a snowblower, but filling it up 2-3 times a day sucks....  I'm only 31, so I can handle it, but I often take care of my older neighbors also... where are the kids in our neighborhood?!?


----------



## glennjanie (Feb 11, 2008)

Hey "D":
Janie and I live about 14 miles from the place where the tornado killed 3 in western Kentucky. The day after the storm we went to our Tennessee Mountain Home and drove right through another place that had been hit. The Govenor of TN said it looked like someone took brillo and scrubbed the ground. He was correct.
Glenn


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 11, 2008)

I was a little worried about you folks...I have seen the devastation of a tornado first hand, it is always just plain O'l bad. The only thing left was the copper water line and 2 lolly columns comming out of the slab. Then 3 lots away...a house had some broken windows. 
Glad to hear your safe, the biggest thing around here is the cold, 8 degrees right now with lots of wind....I'm going to finish framing a roof today with a friend of mine.
brbbrbbrbrrr


----------



## inspectorD (Mar 21, 2008)

The wind here today is just plain fierce... 
Loosing brances and trees all over the place with the thawedout, muddy ground.
Time to get out the chiansaws out for the next years firewood. 

Suprised the power is still on.....now I gone an done it....


----------



## inspectorD (Sep 11, 2008)

So now it's Hurrican Ike, look out Texas. I'm just glad I only have to deal with snow up here...comming soon. 

 On the upside , it does create a lot of work.


----------



## mudmixer (Sep 11, 2008)

Just got two announcements to be ready in a few weeks from 2 different government agencies.... Suitcase packed and government credit card in my billfold.  I spent many months after Katrina, Rita and Wilma in disaster relief/recovery. It is interesting, and rewarding despite the long hours and conditions (like camping out inside at the same time).

It gets a little tough when you can't find a place to eat without a hour wait or a 3 block long traffic line at Mac & Dons. I can put put with a third floor room with no telephone, elevator and once a week room cleaning, but you do have to eat something. In February, over 4 months after Katrina, I resorted to a BBQ on the Holiday Inn sidewalk for my hamburgers and just did the milk and cereal thing if I could get ice for my cooler.

Thank goodness for Cheny rattling the local cages and getting things done in a different way than usual. At least he did not shoot anyone and made things really work.


----------



## inspectorD (Dec 30, 2008)

Looks like it will be a cold winter, the woolybugger caterpillar was "right on" around here.
We are having 40-50 Mph winds with 20 degrees today and 5-10 degrees tonight. And 5-8 inches by morning. Trees everywhere nowadays , and right after our wicked Ice storm.
It's nice to have all those holes filled and the woodstove cranked up.
I just love winter.

Daryl, do you have some flooding issues up there? Looks like you folks had a white christmas , about time eh?


----------



## SPISurfer (Jan 3, 2009)

We have no snow.  Face it we have warm, hot, and hotter with humidity, more humidity, and darn right drippy.  Inspector what we wouldn't do to have and celebrate different seasons!  This is the wife at the beach on Christmas.  Notice the crazy northernerns in the background.  The wife was freezing with her shorts so she wrapped up in my towel.  It was 83.  The next day was 90 degrees.

Daryl, man we hope you have no flooding - that is undenialably a nightmare!


----------



## inspectorD (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm usually one of those crazy northerners hehe.
Man the storm damage we have been having, just keeps us busy I guess. I'm the local wood guy around town so I don't mind helpin folks out. But it is only the first of the year and we are way ahead of previous years for this kind of weather and damage.
Of course you folks know what I'm talkin about.The only thing different is the cold.


----------



## inspectorD (Jan 29, 2009)

Well, I wonder how Glenn and Square Eye are makin out. They had plenty of ice down there, looks like some work around for all to share in. We had lots of cold last week, now the 12" of ice and snow we have around here is concrete. It is fun for the sledding though, you can go for what seems like miles.View attachment 1076


----------



## mudmixer (Jan 29, 2009)

The recent snow and ice is certainly bad, but although I lived in CT for a year, it is hard to comprehend the problems it causes with the infrastructure and way of life.

My current wife (Joy2) was born in central PA, grew up in Levittown, PA and then lived in CT for 15 years. She is always after me to get extra firewood, a generator, extra food and the whole works (even chains) because of what she saw through the years.

I grew up in St. Paul, MN and we only had one or two short (30 minute) outages in 25 years prior to 1965. I later built a lake home 150 miles north in the woods and plugged a clock radio in when I started building. When I sold it 15 years later, the clock radio was never reset (except for daylight time). We had underground power and had a large LP tank so there was never a problem whether -42F or 30" of snow. That was with Joy1.

We, Joy2 and I, now live in a  townhouse and have 2- Jimmy 4WD SUVs and underground power, cable, but she still worries when the weather forcast comes on. - It all goes to show that much of winter is a STATE OF MIND and what you grow up with and what kind of old fashioned infrastructure you have to inherit. We had more ice outages in Virginia Beach than in Minnesota.

Someday this winter, I will put the liner in my jacket, but is too much of a hassle. I just leave the liner in the back of my SUV along with my boots. The liner prevents you from warming up when you get inside, since you never walk too far in the bitter cold.

Dick


----------



## inspectorD (Jan 30, 2009)

Working outside for a living around here is hit or miss with the weather. I agree, being prepared is a state of mind around here. Lately the power has gone out once every two weeks which creates some fun down time around here. On another note, My cousin just happened to run in the Beargrease sled dog race out of Duluth this past week. She lives in upper NH, but her Dogs could not handle the cold off the Lake (Superior). She was dealing with -20 degrees with -40 wind chills. She had to scratch at about a third of the race. Only 6 teams out of 21 made the finish line. She was disappointed at first, but she did beat all the other NH crew for bragging rights, and learned much about the dogs she has trained and how to work on them for next year.


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 4, 2009)

It has been over a week and Square Eye and Glenn are still without the connections it seems. Hope all is well down there, it was quite a mess for western Kentucky. Hopefully someone has some pics when they get back.


----------



## FixerUpper445 (Apr 4, 2009)

so what's up with this weather lately?  I feel like it continues to get worse and worse!!!


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Apr 4, 2009)

FixerUpper445 said:


> so what's up with this weather lately?  I feel like it continues to get worse and worse!!!



It's called "global warming".  The north and south poles are getting warmer and milder, but all the inhabited places are getting crappy weather, rain and tornados.


----------

